# 3 Days !!!



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

3 days till iowa opening shotgn season i am so pumped went out scouting today and saw six deer in one spot on my private land. and a little ways down the road was a nice 10 point nice spread and tine length


----------



## billyclark (Nov 30, 2005)

must be nice to know ones hanging around.. well good luck


----------



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Good luck and let us know how everything turns out for you. :wink:


----------



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

finally got my first deer i was holding out all week for a buck but didnt see one si i too a really nice doe just thought i would let u guys know

gary


----------

